# Phrag. Robert-Jan Quené



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2015)

This is the second Phrag. Robert-Jan Quené made with besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS x Fritz Schomburg that has bloomed for us. It is basically a besseae "on steroids"!









Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 8, 2015)

Rob's choice is definitely a good parent.
Any of this available for sale yet?


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Rob's choice is definitely a good parent.
> Any of this available for sale yet?



I am guessing in about 6 months we will be offering the first ones for sale....I have another batch coming in the lab as well (the same cross) and they will be ready to come out of the lab soon.

Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 8, 2015)

Approximate price and size?


----------



## eaborne (Jun 8, 2015)

Incredible!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Approximate price and size?



They will probably be in 2.25" pots. I am not sure about the price; it will depend on how many we eventually get, but I am guessing it will be around $ 100 to $ 150 per plant. Someone actually offered $ 1,000 for this plant, but as it is only the second one that we had in bloom, so we said no 

Robert


----------



## Gilda (Jun 8, 2015)

WOW !!!:clap:


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 8, 2015)

Double WOW!!! I like the shape of the pouch.


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2015)

Just knock your socks off RED and beautifully shaped. I'm
looking forward to the release of the plants.


----------



## Ryan Young (Jun 9, 2015)

Wow another fantastic one. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 9, 2015)

another great one


----------



## Felix (Jun 9, 2015)

Very great color and shape - amazing hybrid! 

Applies here the math: 4n x 2n = 3n with 66% besseae and 33% Fritz Schomburg? 

Sadly that those extraordinary crosses are hard to get in europe/Germany.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 9, 2015)

Felix said:


> Very great color and shape - amazing hybrid!
> 
> Applies here the math: 4n x 2n = 3n with 66% besseae and 33% Fritz Schomburg?
> 
> Sadly that those extraordinary crosses are hard to get in europe/Germany.



Remember that Fritz Schomburg is besseae x kovachii, so if I have done my math right (and we are assuming the FS was a diploid) it would be 83.3 % (=5/6) besseae and 16.7% (=1/6) kovachii. And we actually do ship to Europe (usually once or twice per year). Go to our website for more info, or send us an email at [email protected]

Robert


----------



## Felix (Jun 9, 2015)

Ah right, that's the right maths - even more besseae! 
Thanks for the hint for shipping to Europe, that's great. I'll check the website.


----------



## Secundino (Jun 9, 2015)

That is an interesting info indeed. Just read your webssite and there is one thing I do not understand - why do _hybrids_ need a CITES permit???


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 9, 2015)

:drool::drool::drool:

*Adding to wishlist*


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 9, 2015)

Secundino said:


> That is an interesting info indeed. Just read your webssite and there is one thing I do not understand - why do _hybrids_ need a CITES permit???



Because hybrids are still orchids....and you have to show proof that the parents used were legal (tracing back all the way to the original species)...If hybrids did not go by Cites laws, everyone would put a hybrid tag in the pot when shipping across borders, and that would deceit (-edit- meant to say defeats..lol) the purpose of Cites...

Paph and Phrag species are Apendix 1 for Cites; all other orchid species and hybrids are Apendix 2 for Cites.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2015)

Drorchid said:


> Because hybrids are still orchids....and that would deceit the purpose of Cites...
> 
> Robert


Hmmmm..Freudian slip!? oke:


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 9, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Hmmmm..Freudian slip!? oke:



lol...yes..


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2015)

It is a beautiful hybrid. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 9, 2015)

This thing is AWESOME!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 9, 2015)

Drorchid said:


> Because hybrids are still orchids....and you have to show proof that the parents used were legal (tracing back all the way to the original species)...If hybrids did not go by Cites laws, everyone would put a hybrid tag in the pot when shipping across borders, and that would deceit (-edit- meant to say defeats..lol) the purpose of Cites...
> 
> Paph and Phrag species are Apendix 1 for Cites; all other orchid species and hybrids are Apendix 2 for Cites.
> 
> Robert



Technically one needs CITES permits for pure vanilla extract. Not sure about pastries/cookies that use vanilla extract...

(sorry for the tangent)


----------



## paphreek (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert, keep showing me Phrags like this and I'll be throwing out my Paphs to make more room! :drool:


----------



## John M (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert, that is spectacular! I REALLY enjoy seeing the progress you're making as you post photo after photo of some amazing plants. Thank you for taking the time to share. I love opening your posts!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 10, 2015)

John M said:


> Robert, that is spectacular! I REALLY enjoy seeing the progress you're making as you post photo after photo of some amazing plants. Thank you for taking the time to share. I love opening your posts!




Awwww....Thanks John for the nice words!

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2015)

Simply gorgeous.


----------

